# Pelvic scans/Ultra sounds West of Ireland.



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi there 
Just wondering if anyone knows where I can get a pelvic scan done (check/measure uterine lining) anywhere in the west of Ireland. I have used Brooklawn Practice outside of doing IVF there - it costs €€250 per 5min scan..! Had to get two done there recently. Anyone know of else where that would be less expensive.

Thanks in advance for any advice 

Katie


----------



## Love another (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there 

I used a place in limerick will look up the name they are v good and will email scans directly for you .. You need a referral letter though


----------



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you v much Love Another ... Appreciate your time to reply ... I will g👀gle & see if I can find it if not maybe u might post it here when u can Thanks again 😍


----------

